# Installed a 2010 Sentra SER radio in a Versa, need amp help.



## Mhardgrove (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey everyone, Got a head unit from a 2010 Sentra SER and put into my Versa. It was the one that goes with the rockford fosgate system (28185 zt50c) and I found out that it is externally amplified. I really like the look of this unit, and am handy with tools, BUT I cannot find a wiring diagram as to the amp and wires. Can someone lead me to a complete wiring diagram for this system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would be in the 2010 Sentra FSM. You might be able to find a downloadable source with some Google-searching.


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a diagram that I made when I bypassed my amp in my 07 sentra se-r.


----------

